# EBT M-1 Fan Trip 2010



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_Yesterday was the first East Broad Top M-1 Fan Trip, organized by Mr RGSEast for all fans of original narrow gauge railroads and their unusual rolling stock. _
_We gathered at the Orbisonia Roundhouse as the sun burned off the morning mist. The yard had a timeless array of steel hoppers:_












_ The roundhouse doors gave us a glimpse of the 6 [count 'em, 5 - #16 is hidden on the left of #17 and #18 which is missing its smokebox number,] original 2-8-2s sitting in their stalls, with M-1 in the RH end. (Only #15 is operational at present - anyone has $1M per engine to spare they could all be operational.)















After starting the engine, a complex procedure as it dates from 1926,) the M-1 backed out past our group_



_










_
_and on to the turntable. M-1 is a unique 3' gauge railcar, built by EBT from parts supplied by Brill and Westinghouse. It is the only original, operating gas-electric railcar known to exist.　_ 













_We set off for Colgate Grove, and did a couple of run-bys on the way. The car abounds with period details, like the cup dispenser that takes a penny (but they've lost the key so no-one knows if there is any money in the box,) the hooks for coats and hats over the seats, and the signs in the passenger compartment._


_　_
_










_
_Here's M-1 backing down the wye at Colgate grove to turn round while we all get photos.　_ 













_While we refreshed ourselves at the Grove, the 11am revenue train arrived, so as soon as it cleared the main they backed M-1 onto the main to clear the wye for the steam train. It departed after a short wait - doesn't that Mikado look better without the white stripes on the wheels and sides?_
_　_ 

_











_
_ We then returned to Orby with another couple of run-bys, including the farm road overbridge:










　_
_ 

and after a talk from The Evil Dr Phil (retired curator of M-1) it was put back to slumber in the roundhouse._


_　_
_










A great day with fabulous weather and good company. Many thanks to Rog for putting the trip together!_


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! Glad it was a success, and wish I was closer so I could have joined you. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Looks like a fun trip. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pictures. The M-1 looks very well maintained. Reminds me a lot of the Sperry Rail cars I used to work on.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah Ha Mark you worked the sperry cars? When? You go to KS? Later RJD


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 
Great subject and fabulous photography. Thanks for posting the pics. I've got to take a drive down to see the RR. 
Dave


----------

